# WAMP: zB "localhost/beliebiger_ordnername/" soll Root-Verzeichnis bestimmen



## meira (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte zwei Root-Ordner haben, zB f:\web\test1 und f:\web\test2
Diese sollen je nach Aufruf eines "Unterordners von localhost" (<< mir fällt keine andere Bezeichnung ein...) ausgewählt werden.
zB gebe ich http://localhost/seite1 ein und f:\web\test1 soll als Root-Verzeichnis ausgewählt werden.
Gebe ich hingegen zB http://localhost/seite2 ein, soll statt dessen f:\web\test2 als Root-Verzeichnis fungieren.

Nun wär es zwar möglich, Virtual Hosts einzusetzen, so dass das Root-Verzeichnis anhand unterschiedlicher Domainnamen gewählt wird (zB von http://local.test1/ nach f:\web\test1\ bzw. analog: http://local.test2/ nach f:\web\test2\). Ich möchte jedoch den zu benutzenden Root-Ordner über "Unterordner von localhost", wie oben aufgeführt, bestimmen lassen.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist dies nicht über eine der vier folgenden Möglichkeiten zur Erstellung von VirtualHosts möglich, oder?
1) IP-Basierte Virtuelle Hosts
2) Namensbasierte Virtuelle Hosts
3) Port-Basierte Virtuelle Hosts
4) Massen-Hosting mit mod_vhost_alias
(beschrieben zB unter http://buecher.lingoworld.de/apache2/showdir.php?id=757)

Viele Grüße & vielen Dank
Carlos


----------



## olqs (18. Februar 2008)

Es gibt auch "normale" Verzeichnis-Aliase (mod_alias). Damit kannst Verzeichnisse die sich nicht unterhalb von DocumentRoot befinden einbinden.

Die Apache Doku hierfür: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_alias.html


----------

